# 100iu hygetropin yellow tops...



## musclecar69 (May 8, 2013)

i am confused on the issue with the hygetropin and the hygetropin I have heard one is fake the other is real I have heard they are both fake and they are both real...anyone shed any light on this issue?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Same boat as you bud, heard the same things


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

I think the yellow tops are the fake Hygetropin, but are made by Dr Lin who used to work for the real Hygetropin, so they're virtually as good as the real ones. I've only ever had the yellow top ones and they have always been good to me.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

But just make sure you don't get the fakes of the copies lol confused yet ?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

best posting up pics of your kit, soon tell you.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

yellows are fake, but its like ugl aas some good some bad, best get reviews on the batch you have available before taking the gamble, arnt the fakes sold for around the same prics as the legit anyway? if so then best try and hunt some real hyges


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

I have the200iu green pin wheel tops and they are real,burning fat after 6week mark quite nicely


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

i posted a topic on it with pictures mate - go have a look


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

musclecar69 said:


> i am confused on the issue with the hygetropin and the hygetropin I have heard one is fake the other is real I have heard they are both fake and they are both real...anyone shed any light on this issue?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/225134-hygetropin-growth-hormone.html


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

god this is getting boring now........does anyone use the search anymore??

There are 2 genuine hyge products....

1 - Original Hyge 200iu box, 25 x 8iu vials, green tops with pinwheel design, no security sticker on box, does not come in a 100iu version (yet)

2 - Dr Lin's version 200iu box, 25 x 8iu vials, green tops with Tribal design, security sticker on box also comes in 100iu box, 10 x 10iu vials, yellow top with tribal design, security sticker on box

all other versions are fake Hygetropin this DOES NOT mean there is no GH in them but they are fake and made by companies wanting to piggyback the reliable name of Hygetropin i know of several people who have got nothing from the brown tops or the 200iu pinwheel version with security sticker.......

one more thing guys DO NOT put up the website of where you got them from or any you can buy them from........


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> god this is getting boring now........does anyone use the search anymore??


You could retire if you have a tenner for every time you have explained this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> You could retire if you have a tenner for every time you have explained this!!!!!!!!!


and the sad thing is people ask after they have bought them or they begin with "well i know they are not the real ones but my source is good"


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> and the sad thing is people ask after they have bought them or they begin with "well i know they are not the real ones but my source is good"


LMAO. Your not wrong mate. Some special people out there, reallllly special.


----------

